# rescued



## shaepony (Jun 27, 2007)

Rocky Road, his name says it all, starved and ignored, his coat wouldn't shed out for summer, feet untrimmed, teeth had sharp spurs .I found him in the classifieds for $500 at the time he wasn't worth a thing but to me he was everything. He now has the sparkle back in his eyes.












1week after i got him, he is clipped and his feet are in the correction prosess






now


----------



## Gini (Jun 27, 2007)

He's beautiful!!! What a lucky guy for you to have found him.... :aktion033: Enjoy him as there is something special in all the horses that have been rescued.



:



:


----------



## Champ (Jun 28, 2007)

Congratulations on your rescue....keep us posted on his progress :bgrin

Champ


----------



## debjs (Jun 28, 2007)

Congrats! Glad he's found a loving home.


----------



## Mareishtude (Jun 29, 2007)

Gini said:


> He's beautiful!!! What a lucky guy for you to have found him.... :aktion033: Enjoy him as there is something special in all the horses that have been rescued.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your new family member!!! :aktion033:

Cindy


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jun 29, 2007)

He is a diamond in the rough. One of the best horses I ever had was bought as a wormy, licey, skinny colt and he turned out to be the best looking strawberry roan ever. wish I still had him.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jul 5, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]He's lucky that you found him! Gini is right, the rescues just "know" who saves them...



: [/SIZE]

He's a nice looking guy. Keep posting progress pics.

Shannon


----------



## SilverDollar (Jul 5, 2007)

Congratulations! He's a handsome fellow. I agree that the hard-luck rescues just _know _ the people that save them and are forever grateful. Please keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 15, 2007)

Very inspiring! Keep us posted on him. I'd love to see a closeup of his face.


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 15, 2007)

:aktion033: congrats on your rescued mini,

keep us posted,

he is very lucky to have you.


----------

